# Postfix: 454 4.7.1 Recipient address rejected: Access Denied

## ideanl

I'm setting up a mail server at home and am running into a problem with sending mail. I haven't yet set up receiving mail, but I'm following the Gentoo guide for setting up a virtual mail server. My ISP is Comcast so I'm going through port 587, I have relay host = [smtp.comcast.net]:587, and I have the sasl passwd file with the variable for it in main.cf. I'm pretty sure this works because as soon as I set this up, emails went through that I had attempted to send multiple days ago (they were originally unable to send). Now, whenever I telnet into my server on port 587, it works up until the RCPT TO is entered, but then regardless of the email address I receive the following error: "454 4.7.1 <xxxxx@xxxxxx.xxx>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied". I'm not using SSL/TLS and I've checked through my main.cf and master.cf file multiple times to try to figure out what the problem is to no avail.

I'm posting the results of `postconf -n` and the beginning of my master.cf below, if there are any files I could upload to help let me know. Thanks in advance!

postconf -n

```

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/libexec/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command = PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = no

inet_protocols = ipv4

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

meta_directory = /etc/postfix

mydomain = xxxxxxxxxx.xx

myhostname = xxxx.xxxxxxxxxx.xx

mynetworks_style = host

myorigin = $mydomain

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = no

recipient_delimiter = +

relayhost = [smtp.comcast.net]:587

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

shlib_directory = /usr/lib64/postfix/${mail_version}

smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sasl/passwd

smtp_sasl_security_options =

soft_bounce = yes

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

virtual_gid_maps = static:5000

virtual_uid_maps = static:5000

```

master.cf

```

#

# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.

#

# ==========================================================================

# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args

#               (yes)   (yes)   (no)    (never) (100)

# ==========================================================================

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd -v

#smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       1       postscreen

#smtpd     pass  -       -       n       -       -       smtpd

#dnsblog   unix  -       -       n       -       0       dnsblog

#tlsproxy  unix  -       -       n       -       0       tlsproxy

submission inet n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission

#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt

  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=no

  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no

#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions

#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions

#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions

  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject

  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING

smtps     inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

  -o syslog_name=postfix/smtps

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes

  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=no

# -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no

#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions

#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions

#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions

#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=

 -o smtpd_relay_restrictions=reject

#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING

```

----------

